# Mostrar la hora en un userform!



## gusmario2011 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hola...

Consegui me aparesca la hora en un userform, pero quiero mejorarlo, deseo no tener que activarlo manualmente, quiero sea automatico al activar el userform, y si es posible poner la hora, sera posible aplicar esto a un userform que pida user que me muestre quien es el usuario que ingreso y me muestre la fecha y el dia, podrian ayudarme a mejorar esto?...

Aqui el link:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6MX44MOG

Gracias de antemano!!..


----------



## gusmario2011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hola aqui les traigo la solucion definitiva de este post!...

les voy a dejar el link con el ejemplo que desea lo encontre en la red, los creditos son del autor, yo solo lo comparto despues de este post dare por cerrado el tema gracias por seguirme...

Link:.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DBE6M8YK


----------

